# Norfolk Lines-who gets the tenner?



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Went to a family do in Brussels at the weekend. memsahib books with CC, because we may have to return at a different time to that originally booked she asked the procedure. No problem came the reply but it will incur a fee of £10.
As Sod's law dictates we had to change our return so rang the CC recorded massage closed for a training day-that's one secret revealed!!
So she rang Norfolk line direct, crossing changed no £10 charge.
Our outward crossing was 0630 we arrived at 0330 and were rushed onto the boat. From arrival at dock gates to getting out of van 15 minutes,is this a record?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

You probably frightened the life out of them. In Spain at the mo, back too late for March meet, try and make April one.
Regards Sid


----------

